

IPad supposed to take 12% of PC market in 2011 - suhprano
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20101213/ipad-will-give-apple-12-percent-of-pc-market-in-2011/

======
ThePengwin
I was given an iPad as a gift from work, and for pretty much all of my life I
have been more sided against Apple and its devices. There are a few nice
things about it, however I'm a bit annoyed of some limitations of it:

-Email is quite good on it, it displays emails correctly and quickly, but the email App is missing important things I need to make email reading/sorting a better experience. I can not show pictures by email, its either globally on or off. This is very bad for spam, and its a pain to turn on and off as you have to exit the app to get to settings.

-The 4.2.1 update has made the lock switch mute, which I hate. Apple say its to keep the iOS devices consistent, but the iPod touch doesnt have one, and the iPhone uses it as a tool to mute calls. Even having an option in settings to change its behavior would be nice.

-Multasking is a mixed bag. Some apps like email and safari need it, whereas others have never been developed for it, and it makes the experience confusing to jump between apps and having to wait for them to restart.

-The device itself feels like a slave, mostly to itunes. I have no music or videos on it whatsoever because my home computer, and laptop which with all my music and media, runs Ubuntu. Ubuntu plays well with most iOS devices now, except for the iPad. I believe they have changed how the music database works and that has destroyed compatibility with libimobiledevice.

-Id like a filesystem. Its all well and good that some apps have their own space now, but if you want it to be counted as a computer, it needs a central area where the same programs can access the same files. Dropbox helps, but i dont have internet all the time.

-One speaker makes me feel like im deaf in one ear.

A lot of those issues are why i cant regard it as a PC. It's just a huge iPod
touch to me.

Edit: formatting :)

------
Samuel_Michon
After reading the article, I found the predictions quite curious, so I decided
to run some numbers. Especially since it's about the global PC market, and the
figures seem to include enterprise sales. Apple's computer sales have always
been strong in North America, but its market share is negligible in large
parts of the rest of the world. Apple also has little market share in the
enterprise market.

The article states that, at this moment, global market share for Apple
desktops and notebooks is 4.4 percent. It predicts that Apple's desktop and
notebook market share won't change much in 2011. About 300 million desktops
and notebooks are sold annually.

Apple's computer sales have outgrown the market by 25-35% for the last couple
of years, but ofcourse, such continued growth would translate to only 1.5
percent point next year (so that doesn't contribute much towards the predicted
tripling of Apple's market share). Apple sold 13.66 million Macs in the last
four financial quarters -- at this rate it will sell ~20 million Macs next
year.

The analyst predicts sales of 37.2 million iPads in 2011. Combined with the 20
million Macs, that would make for 57.2 million Apple computer sales. If that
makes up for 12% of the global market of desktops, laptops and tablets, then
that market consists of 475 million units in 2011.

I think the total market for desktops, notebooks and tablets will be smaller,
closer to 330 million units (that's still a 10% increase!). That would mean
that Apple's market share will be even larger than the analyst is predicting:
a whopping 17.3%

It's obvious that iOS is working out quite well for Apple, but with iOS
devices outselling Macs 6 to 1 in 2011, I hope it continues to love Mac OS X
and iOS equally.

------
awa
Misleading title.. the real title is "With iPad Apple Will Claim 12 Percent of
PC Market in 2011" That is iPad+Mac would be 12% of the market.

Sigh... What happened to "never change titles" guideline

------
burgerbrain
And I will eat my pants.

Seriously, I live downtown in a city with a disproportionately large techie
population and I rarely see these things in public. 12% is crazy-high,
particularly when you consider that nearly everybody that owns one _also_ owns
a conventional PC as well. _Maybe_ I'll give you that 12% of PC owners will
own an ipad, but that's not the same thing.

~~~
qq66
Keep in mind that "PC market" means the total number of PCs sold in 2011. And
many people who currently own PCs aren't buying new ones (I'm typing this on a
4-year-old Dell laptop and I don't have any need to replace it).

~~~
wambie
This is why its not a PC, many people will already have a PC/Laptop they are
happy with but like the idea of an iPad for consuming media. Its really only
the day when users decide iPad instead of Laptops that it really becomes a PC.
For some people this will be enough. Its desire as a consumable/entertainment
device really sets it in a market of its own.

------
wambie
IPad is not a PC so this statistic by itself is useless. And yes I know they
said if they add it in but still I stand by my statement and say this is
useless.

~~~
burgerbrain
From a hardware point of view, it would normally definitely qualify as a PC.
However, since it's walled-garden'd, I definitely would not consider it a PC
as it is.

Unfortunate that it's artificially restricted like this.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
In corporate use, many users cannot add or update programs on their computers
-- that is handled by the IT department. Yet there is no doubt that these
computers are PCs.

I can imagine iPads becoming quite popular in enterprise environments
_because_ the software is managed. No antivirus, 1 standard(s) web browser
with no browser plugins to worry about, and no p2p applications.

I'll concede that this is a different kind of computing than most consumers
are used to, but I believe that many consumers will welcome a system that is
safe, makes it easy to buy and update software, and which provides a
consistent UI.

Right now, Apple is preparing a Mac App Store. If, in a couple of years most
Mac software will be distributed via the Mac App Store, I can imagine Apple
building a feature into Mac OS X that will allow administrators to turn off
access to the standard filesystem for certain types of users, making such
setups virtually foolproof.

~~~
burgerbrain
In home consumer settings, the user is the owner of the PC, The user decides
what programs to run on the PC. In corporate settings, the corporation is the
owner of the PC. The corporation decides what to run on the PC.

In home consumer settings, the user is the owner of the ipad. Apple decides
what programs to run on the ipad.

Does the home consumer _really own_ the ipad?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I see what you're saying, but apparently home users happily give up that bit
of control to get a computer that 'just works'.

Other companies have noticed this, RIM and Microsoft are working on similar
systems. Google's ChromeOS is even more extreme, as it only runs web apps. The
CR-48 looks like a notebook, but following the logic of some, it shouldn't be
called that.

